# Detector de números primos (4 bits)



## al18 (Jun 14, 2007)

hola queria saber  como realizar mediante puertas lógicas un circuito que tenga como entrada un número de 4 bits y a la salida se conecte un led.  El led  se encienda cuando el número  que hay a la entrada sea un número  primo  y se apagará en el resto de los casos.
Que integrados necesito,como se monta en la protoboard y lo que haga falta.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Jun 14, 2007)

puedes hacerlo con compuertas lógicas, diseña la tabla de la verdad para los 16 números (4 bits) de manera que la salida sea "1" para cada uno de los números primos (1,3,5,7,11,13), obten la funcion de 4 entradas y una salida, y simplificala mediante diagramas de Karnaught y/o Álgebra de Boole


----------



## al18 (Jun 14, 2007)

gracias, por contestarme... sobre el detector cuanto  ha de contar de 0-9- para el led y los integrados que valdrian para el circuito son el 74ls90,74ls47, displays de catodo comun sino me equivoco  me falta algun otro integrado  y el led como lo montaria en la protoboard.
saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Jun 15, 2007)

Por lo que veo lo que deseas es un circuito con un contador para que el número de 4 bits se muestre de forma automática en un display y te encienda un led cuando el número sea primo, ¿hay más especificaciones?

El 74ls47 se usa para un display de ánodo común, como el de la figura que adjuntaste, para un display de cátodo común se usa el 74ls48. Ambos te permiten mostrar en el display los números del 0 al 9, y por razones obvias los números del 10 al 15 se muestra mediante una simbología (ver archivo adjunto)

El 74ls90 no lo he usado (debo investigar más), se que es un contador de 0-9, divisor entre 2 y divisor entre 5:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=7490

¿Tienes Circuit Maker?


----------



## al18 (Jun 15, 2007)

Las especificaciones que tengo son solo  que el  led se encienda cuando el número que hay a la entrada sea un número primo (0,1,3,5,7,11,13 (estos el la tablas de la verdad como primos) y se apagará en el resto de los casos(2,4,6,8,9,10,12,14,15,16)  (estos el la tablas de la verdad como no primos) y que sea de 4 bits. Lo que  me faltaria es montarlo  con los integrados, los cables y todo eso y lo principal  donde se pondrian los led... No tengo el Circuit Maker.


----------



## seba rodriguez (Nov 24, 2012)

Tengo el contador listo, lo hice con un solo integrado, pero tengo problemas con el led, como hago para que se encienda cuando en el display haya un numero primo? lo tengo encendido el led, pero siempre, el led va conectado al integrado o al display?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 25, 2012)

que podemos saber nosotros....

sube tu avance al foro, esquemático, que integrado estas usando?,nose...


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola 

Ojalá este tema no quede inconcluso como hay tantos.

Nos enfrascamos en lo grande y no analizamos lo pequeño.
QUË es lo que determina que, en números binarios, un número sea PRIMO o no ?????
Cómo sabemos que un número es primo o no en numeración binaria.
Si(Condicional):
al18, (Que no volvió.)
seba Rodríguez, (Hoy 27/nov/2012 no ha respondido.)
Tienen hecho su contador 
Conecten al BIT menos significativo su LED.
Ese BIT es el que determina que un número es Primo o no.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tannke (Nov 27, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola
> ...
> Conecten al BIT menos significativo su LED.
> Ese BIT es el que determina que un número es Primo o no.
> ...



Muy buenas, yo diría que no es asi, el bit mas significativo determina si es par o impar pero no primo.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2012)

tannke dijo:


> Muy buenas, yo diría que no es asi, el _*bit mas significativo determina si es par o impar*_ pero no primo.
> 
> Un saludo



  

Quien determina si es par o impar es el bit *menos* significativo


----------



## tannke (Nov 27, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Quien determina si es par o impar es el bit *menos* significativo



jejej si, perdón, pensando en otras cosas mientras escribía puse el "mas" queriendo poner el "menos" como estaba puesto en la cita.


----------

